# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  العن يزيدفي كل مرة تدخل المنتدى

## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
جزاك الله خير ومأجورين

----------


## أبو منسي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه




مأجورين ومثابين انشاء الله

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
جزاك الله خير ومأجورين

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فاقد

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_اللهم ألعن العصابة التي شايعت وبايعت قتل الحسين .._
_اللهم ألعن بني سفيان وآل زياد وبني مروان وبني أمية قاطبة .._
_اللهم ألعنهم مئة مرة .._
_فكرة رائعة جدا .._
_أخوي .._
_جزاك الله خير .._
_ووفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

*يسلمووو ع الموضوع*

----------


## محبة البضعه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
عظم الله اجوركم

----------


## الحال2007مه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر  تابع له على ذلك

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم  العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت  على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك  اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

يسلمو ع الطرح


تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## محبةالرسول

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## {الياسمين}

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


تحيات أختكم
{الياسمين}

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## salaam

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك .._

----------


## ayob

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

                          جزاك الله خير ومأجورين




تحياتي
وردة البستان

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_لعن الله أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## نور البدر

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_ اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## دموع جارفه

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_ تقبلي  مروري...._

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا.._

----------


## صمت السنين

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._

----------


## بعدني ......

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


_وجزاك الله خير ومأجورين_

----------


## دجى النهار

:sad2: 



> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> 
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه 
> اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه..
اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد ..
وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك ..
اللهم ألعنهم جميعا ..

----------


## دجى النهار

> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> 
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه 
> اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك




مأجورين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه 

_وجزاك الله خير ومأجورين_

----------


## زهر الياسمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## بسمه نغم

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*
*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*
*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## دموع جارفه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ملكة المساء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## بحر الشرق

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وردة البستان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_ 
_ اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## جررريح الررروح

للهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

للهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العنهم جميعا 
ماجورين بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## الفدائية

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
جزاك الله خير ومأجورين

----------


## mrboch

إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## إشراق

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه.._
_اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*
*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابهالله يعطيك العافية اخوي عالفكرة والطرح..
مأجور إن شاء الله..

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
ويعطيك الف عافية على الطرح

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_
_ اللهم ألعن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد .._
_وأخر تابع لهم على ذالك .._
_اللهم ألعنهم جميعا .._

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
جزاك الله خير ومأجورين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## نور الهدى

لهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم العن بني امية قاطبة..

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
ويعطيك الف عافية على الطرح

----------


## غرام 22

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

شكرا ع الطرح ...

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

شكرا ع الطرح..

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

شكرا ع الطرح ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## فرح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## عاشق الحرية

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

للهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ِAmeer

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

للهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## ندى الصباح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## وعود

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## نور الشمس

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## reemal-fla

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

لعنة الله على كل شار واستشار وصب الأموال على قتلك يا أبا عبدالله

ومن رضي بذلك بقول أو عمل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

_السلام عليك ياابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك_
_اللهم العن يزيد ابن معاويه اللهم العن كل من ظلم الحسين عليه السلام_

----------


## طفلة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم محمدوال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

دع الدنيا وزينتها لواغدا وحاذرهها ان كات رشيدا
اترجوا الخير من دنيا اضاعت حسين السبط 
واختـــــــــــــارت يزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

اللهم العن يزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

اللهم العن معاويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

اللهم العن ظلمة ال بيت الرحمــــــــــــــــــه

يااللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــه

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وعود

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حزن العمر

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه







اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فرح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين 
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه




اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه ومأجورين في مصاب أمامنا زين العابدين ولعن الله قاتله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
__اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه ومأجورين في مصاب أمامنا زين العابدين ولعن الله قاتله

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه




اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دموع جارفه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## mrboch

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دانة العواميه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## نسمة ليل

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## المتغليه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## fatemah

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## فهد البدري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
> ...



اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## Miss.Ashkanani

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## الزينبيه توب 7

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## زهر الياسمين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## soosah2

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه





اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه





اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه





اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه





اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه





اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حلم فنانه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حلم فنانه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## امونة المزيونة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## نهر الكوثر

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حلم فنانه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**
*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه















تحياتي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## عاشقـة الحسيـن

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## ليلى2222

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


من اول الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة 
اللهم احشر كل من سار على نهجهم الظالم في اسفل درك الجحيم 
بحق حرقة خيم الهاشميات العفيفات

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*



*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## وردة حلاوية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
تحــــــــــــــ وردة حلاويةيـــــــــــاتي

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## محبة البضعه

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## زهر الياسمين

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أنوار الهداية

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
**
**اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## وردة البستان

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

*يسلمووو ع الموضوع*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## زهور الحب

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم العن كل ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم العن كل ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

اللهم العن كل ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## زهر الياسمين

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## عذبة صوت

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## عاشق السمراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

*لعنة الله عليهم*
*أبد الدهر اقولها ماحيييت*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
**
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## ندى الصباح

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## واحد فاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## ابن الموده

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين** و أصحابه

*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين واصحابه
اللهم العن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح فى وجه الحسين  واصحابه
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## جنة الحسين

..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## زهر الياسمين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## واحد فاضي

..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## كـــ1دي

اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## ايات الروح

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## صمت السنين

..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## النور28

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
_
_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_

_اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## بقايا انسان

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه
اللهم إلعن يزيد وشمر وكل من رفع السلاح في وجه الحسين و أصحابه

----------


## واحد فاضي

..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ

----------


## Sweet Magic

*..: اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّ اَنْتَ اَوَّلَ ظالِم بِاللَّعْنِ مِنّي
وَابْدَأْ بِهِ اَوَّلاً ثُمَّ (الْعَنِ) الثّانيَ وَالثّالِثَ
وَالرّابِعَ اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ يَزيدَ خامِساً وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ
اللهِ بْنَ زِياد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد
وَشِمْراً وَآلَ اَبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِياد وَآلَ
مَرْوانَ اِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ*

----------

